# Carrying knives



## Adamm

How do all the chefs and pros store/ carry there knives at work. I currently have an utilitarian edge knife bag but it has seen better days. I used to use a Kobi kit but it didn't last. I have used a tool box but it was kind if big but very functional so I was wondering what everyone else uses?


----------



## brainsausage

This: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ultimate-edge-knife-bag-semi-rigid-shell.html

It's the one I currently own, but I've seen the other two models first hand, and they're well worth the investment. No more giant, clunky knife roll, and all of your tools are properly organized. Has a couple nice sized mesh pockets, and can accommodate up to a 300mm with saya(barely). I do wish mine had some exterior pockets for random storage needs(paperwork, smart devices, etc), but the deluxe has said pockets minus the hard shell.


----------



## franzb69

the softer version of the ultimate edge has outside pockets but you lose the rigidity. i'm thinking of getting another bag myself. lol.


----------



## JHunter

Gave up on the knife/gear bag myself. All I take to work now is three knives and a few small things that all fit in a canvas roll i made. Sure off site caterings the three level tool box comes out... I guess it all depends on what your taking into work and where you keep it while there


----------



## Lefty

brainsausage said:


> This: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ultimate-edge-knife-bag-semi-rigid-shell.html
> 
> It's the one I currently own, but I've seen the other two models first hand, and they're well worth the investment. No more giant, clunky knife roll, and all of your tools are properly organized. Has a couple nice sized mesh pockets, and can accommodate up to a 300mm with saya(barely). I do wish mine had some exterior pockets for random storage needs(paperwork, smart devices, etc), but the deluxe has said pockets minus the hard shell.



This should work....


----------



## wellminded1

I have said it before and I will say it again, Steve Goodson's leather rolls are amazing.


----------



## brainsausage

JHunter said:


> Gave up on the knife/gear bag myself. All I take to work now is three knives and a few small things that all fit in a canvas roll i made. Sure off site caterings the three level tool box comes out... I guess it all depends on what your taking into work and where you keep it while there



Good point. All depends on what you need day to day, and the space available.


----------



## Chuckles

Today. Usually two nice ones in the padded case. Removable tray can stay real close. Stuff on the bottom doesn't get used too much but I'm really glad it's there when I need it. Especially the stashed bus/cab money (old habit from the lean days). I hide the toolbox at work when I am lazy and feeling lucky.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Easy to carry and easy to work out of


----------



## NO ChoP!

I have this box for knives and knife related gear only; It goes home with me every night.

I have another big tool box with all kitchen gear that I leave at work, locked of course...


----------



## NO ChoP!

Hey Chuckles, bottom pic...Mike9 handled vintage? I have an old 12" Ontario with an almost identical handle...


----------



## Chuckles

Yup. Dexter Russel. I think it started with Son.


----------



## Chuckles

Colin - what are the dimensions of that tool sling? Or maybe the make and model? I have been thinking of trying one. That one looks about six inches square or maybe the picture is fooling me? I like the vertical approach to minimize th footprint. 'Make it tall not urban sprawl' like I tell my salad guys.


----------



## Chef Niloc

I'm useing this one
http://m.searsoutlet.com/11-Pocket-...ct_details.jsp?md=ct_md&pid=19301&mode=seeAll

The foot print is a little big, bigger then needed. I'm out working on a custom leather version kind of a hybrid between this style of bag and my butcher belt sheaths. Basically using the construction and design of the sheaths but using multiple ones constructed together to form more of a bag/case. it will close and cover the knives completely but when open still allow easy access almost like a transportable knife block.I have it mocked out now at 6x8" foot print as to. Allow it to hold a Chinese cleaver. What dimensions do you think would work best?


----------



## panda

Just an 8 pocket fabric knife roll, anything more takes up too much space. I keep a second roll in the office full of stuff I dont use often.


----------



## Chuckles

Of course I say this without having used one but it seems as though any smaller than what you have might be too prone to tipping over. I think I will pick one up to try it out, I'll shoot you an opinion when it isn't wild speculation. It is hard to picture what you are describing but it sounds very intriguing.


----------



## MrBoogs

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OC2RU0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I keep one of these at work. Holds anything up to 270mm comfortably, and has a couple pockets on the inside perfect for measuring spoons, peelers, etc. a while back, I stitched in some Velcro I bought at Wal Mart which holds my thermometer, brush, and toothbrush securely and makes it easy to grab in a pinch.


----------



## aaamax

Have a couple different "pro" kit bags/cases. But I find more often that I grab my old Levis leg sleeve with three corks and a leather tie string. Rarely do I need tasting spoons and the like. 99% of my gigs are in kitchens that have most of what one needs, albeit crap. 
I ride an MC to work and shoving the sleeve in my jacket is easy, just don't want to eatshit with sharp things pointing at my stomach. Even funnier is getting stopped by a cop and explaining to him why I have a "sword" concealed on my person Indeed, funny sheit.


----------



## kpeddie2010

Chef Niloc said:


> Easy to carry and easy to work out of



You know Colin's a real seasoned chef when he carries non cooking tools in his bag especially the screwdriver and pencil. Cuz we chefs aren't just cooks but mr fix it allsssssssss


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Colin, Whats with the Copper pipe? Is that to keep people away from your knife bag. LOL


----------



## cheflarge

I use a custom back pack made by Wustof. Frickin love the thing. Being the corporate chef for over sixteen accounts, I can carry my "work rotation" with me, as well as, various garde manger tools along with daily office supplies and my lap top. Throw it over my back & I'm ready to go.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Mucho Bocho said:


> Colin, Whats with the Copper pipe? Is that to keep people away from your knife bag. LOL


A pictures worth 1000 words


----------



## crunchy

I use a "fish tub" which are free from fish purveyors, in combination with sayas of coarse. I put a nice thick towel in the bottom to keep things from banging around. Works great and it's free!


----------



## Brad Gibson

what the hell colin? are you trying to get the ring or the mushroom looking potato from that?


----------



## ecchef

I thought it was a one-hitter! :O


----------



## knyfeknerd

ecchef said:


> I thought it was a one-hitter! :O



Oh, I'm pretty sure it's that also! Multi-use tool.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

:rofl2: I wasn't going there. thanks for the new technique Colin. What do you do with the potato now? Sorry for an obviously dumb question but I'm just a home cook.



ecchef said:


> I thought it was a one-hitter! :O


----------



## crunchy

ecchef said:


> I thought it was a one-hitter! :O



haha! Hopefully not in use at work


----------



## Keith Sinclair

aaamax said:


> Have a couple different "pro" kit bags/cases. But I find more often that I grab my old Levis leg sleeve with three corks and a leather tie string. Rarely do I need tasting spoons and the like. 99% of my gigs are in kitchens that have most of what one needs, albeit crap.
> I ride an MC to work and shoving the sleeve in my jacket is easy, just don't want to eatshit with sharp things pointing at my stomach. Even funnier is getting stopped by a cop and explaining to him why I have a "sword" concealed on my person Indeed, funny sheit.



Looks good,I used a homemade leather bag wt. boot ties for Ice chisels strapped to the back of my motorcycle.Did alot of freelance Ice carvings for hotels in waikiki.With a MC didn't have to pay for parking & easy to get around.


----------



## Hbeernink

I thought you were siding as a moyel....




Chef Niloc said:


> A pictures worth 1000 words


----------



## Chef Niloc

I roast them. The mushroom potato is what I'm after but I also use the rings.


----------



## Justin0505

I just bought one of these for an Xmas gift for someone that will use it for tools, not knives, but I think that it would would really well for knives and sharpening / kitchen gear. Kind of a hybrid between the open bucket style organizer and a more secure / closeable traditional box. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-18...ith-Tool-Wall-80897N09/202018002#.UrVl9vRDvUM


----------



## charles222

Justin0505 said:


> I just bought one of these for an Xmas gift for someone that will use it for tools, not knives, but I think that it would would really well for knives and sharpening / kitchen gear. Kind of a hybrid between the open bucket style organizer and a more secure / closeable traditional box.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-18...ith-Tool-Wall-80897N09/202018002#.UrVl9vRDvUM



That looks pretty awesome. I bet it's great for someone who does a ton of catering.


----------



## kodo

Chuckles said:


> Today. Usually two nice ones in the padded case. Removable tray can stay real close. Stuff on the bottom doesn't get used too much but I'm really glad it's there when I need it. Especially the stashed bus/cab money (old habit from the lean days). I hide the toolbox at work when I am lazy and feeling lucky.



where you get that case from? trying to get a better one than my craftsman plastic one.
i can leave my knife roll at work with out worrying but trying to get a better tool box i like the one you have.


----------



## Chuckles

I looked at it and there is no branding of any kinda on it. I think I got it Home Depot but that would have been 5 or 6 years ago. Never would have thought it would be hard to find but there don't seem to be any black ones out there.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GQNC1K2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.searsoutlet.com/20-Hip-R.../d/product_details.jsp?pid=105756&mode=seeAll


----------



## kodo

sweet thanks color don't really matter to me as much.


----------



## Deckhand

I really like my ultimate edge deluxe knife case.


----------



## mdkraus13

Steve goodison leather knife roll Best thing ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChef

Been enjoying my ultimate edge bag. Best bag ive used yet.


----------



## lanel

I've been using a koobi kit for the last 6 years or so, it's starting to get threadbare finally. I would like to find something though that will accommodate my blades over 300mm though


----------



## myemptymind

I used to carry in a Koobi Kit but after two of them not lasting too long I decided a custom leather roll was in order. I had it designed with leather and canvas from my old sea bag when I was in the military. Been with me for the past two years now, no sign of wear.


----------



## nik-q1

Always felt it was bad to carry $1000's of dollars worth of gear in cheap carrying devices that made them bang into each other.

At my old place I owned I had this:


----------



## nik-q1

Always felt it was bad to carry $1000's of dollars worth of gear in cheap carrying devices that made them bang into each other.

At my old place I owned I had this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_351117-55738-RC27SS11_0__?productId=3439326

Then at new place talked them into this. Luckily it fitperfectly in a spot we needed a work table.

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f122/Aceshigh22/Temp stuff/2011-07-10153656.jpg


----------



## nik-q1

For travel. Been using dewalt "tough systems " tool box rated at IP-65. dust proof and mostly water resistant.
In combination using FastCap Brand Kaisen Foam product. 
Set up keeps everything separate and not banging into each other with great immediate accessibility












https://www.dropbox.com/s/py7pnj9ko89b2kb/2014-08-20 08.25.54.jpg?dl=1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tq33c0nbnghcgvp/2014-08-20 08.26.03.jpg?dl=1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/szunl4c7v74leef/2014-08-20 08.26.28.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Chuckles

Stumbled across this today. Looks cool but pretty spendy. Too much like a purse?

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-TOOLB.XX/Leather_Tool_Bags_by_ETWAS

I guess I can't post pictures to this thread anymore....


----------



## Mucho Bocho

nik-q1 said:


> For travel. Been using dewalt "tough systems " tool box rated at IP-65. dust proof and mostly water resistant.
> In combination using FastCap Brand Kaisen Foam product.
> Set up keeps everything separate and not banging into each other with great immediate accessibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/py7pnj9ko89b2kb/2014-08-20 08.25.54.jpg?dl=1
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tq33c0nbnghcgvp/2014-08-20 08.26.03.jpg?dl=1
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/szunl4c7v74leef/2014-08-20 08.26.28.jpg?dl=1



My kinda guy. You're not a Virgo are you?


----------



## CoqaVin

That's really cool niq, how much did that cost to put together


----------



## Chuckles

All of his posts seem to be in the same day he posted those pictures. Mr. nik-q1 appears to be a one hit wonder.


----------



## CoqaVin

Agh crap lol


----------



## nik-q1

Just got the email notice about the post. Not on here daily.

Total setup around $100. Cheaper than pelican case. Not water proof but water resistant. I don't see my case being submerged in water or anything. I luckily have a huge mechanics tool box at work ( also with foam cut outs and custom fit), But when Im traveling this is key. I travel back and forth from SD California to Vail Colorado. I think I have over $5k in gear in this thing so I dont think a $100 is a big deal. Ive done the knife roll, guncase, etc. and this I feel the most comfortable with for my top gear. When Im doing small jobs and traveling right now I use Jon's (JKI) small knife bag http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/padded-knife-case-extra-large.html .
I think Im picking one of these up next time Im in LA at Mutual Trading company ( http://www.mtckitchen.com/p-426-nenohi-cylindrical-knife-bag.aspx .

Here is the breakdown on items and price for the dewalt knife case, god luck/godspeed/ganbatte


Dewalt knife box-$50 http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-DS-150-Tough-System-Storage-Unit-DWST08201/203696495

Fast cap Kaizen Foam-$20 http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/Kaizen-Foam-p13435.htm 

Fastcap double tape (speed tape) $20


----------



## nik-q1

Mucho Bocho said:


> My kinda guy. You're not a Virgo are you?



No not Virgo. What are Virgos. Obsesive compulsive/ neat freaks??


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nik, A little about Virgo's:

Virgo is ruled by Mercury, and as portrayed in ancient Roman mythology, Mercury wasn't one to sit still for long. This swift-footed god was a bundle of energy, both physically and mentally, and that pretty much sums up the Virgin's makeup. A Virgo's brain is in overdrive most of the time, which is why these folks get so much done. Those born under this sign are also able communicators and use their mental acuity to maximum advantage. All of this brainpower can make Virgos prone to skepticism, and can even lead to the kind of over-think that surely leads to overkill. Thankfully, though, Virgos are also a studious lot and can temper their worst impulses with a bit of careful analysis. Virgos enjoy studying a situation in great detail, whether it's a work project or a friendship. Virgins are truly interested in understanding things. The bane of many Virgos is the perfectionism that can get in the way of their usual clear thinking. 'I'm not a perfectionist; I'm discriminating!' a Virgo would say, happy in the knowledge that their taste is unparalleled. Along those lines, Virgos are also neat and clean, save for the occasional sloppy Virgin (they do exist). Virgins are also reliable and practical and oh-so-useful to have around.

Sound like anyone you know?


----------



## nik-q1

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nik, A little about Virgo's:
> 
> Virgo is ruled by Mercury, and as portrayed in ancient Roman mythology, Mercury wasn't one to sit still for long. This swift-footed god was a bundle of energy, both physically and mentally, and that pretty much sums up the Virgin's makeup. A Virgo's brain is in overdrive most of the time, which is why these folks get so much done. Those born under this sign are also able communicators and use their mental acuity to maximum advantage. All of this brainpower can make Virgos prone to skepticism, and can even lead to the kind of over-think that surely leads to overkill. Thankfully, though, Virgos are also a studious lot and can temper their worst impulses with a bit of careful analysis. Virgos enjoy studying a situation in great detail, whether it's a work project or a friendship. Virgins are truly interested in understanding things. The bane of many Virgos is the perfectionism that can get in the way of their usual clear thinking. 'I'm not a perfectionist; I'm discriminating!' a Virgo would say, happy in the knowledge that their taste is unparalleled. Along those lines, Virgos are also neat and clean, save for the occasional sloppy Virgin (they do exist). Virgins are also reliable and practical and oh-so-useful to have around.
> 
> Sound like anyone you know?



Sounds pretty close but Im only try to be a perfectionist of some things. Im all air and energy ( Aquarius with Aries rising). I think I might have Virgo somewhere but I really need a reading one of these days. 

Back to knives..Any more questions on the case and set up?? just let me know. Gonna see JKI new shop next month when Jon and Sara back. Might need to cut a new slot in the case for a new piece...we will see .See ya guys


----------



## Haburn

Very slick set-up Nik.


----------



## nik-q1

Haburn said:


> Very slick set-up Nik.



Thanks. I think it's Knife case version 5.0 or 6.0 over the last 20 years. Hope my idea helps you save money and time trying to fab up your own.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Have to agree with nik-q1 ... the right tool for the righ job - here is what i use (FWIW this not for knives/cooking it is for 'rocket science crap' - it is just what I use for travel - the top Dewalt box in this photo is what nik-q1 shows in his photo so you can only imagine what could be put in the 2nd and 3rd box in the photo - awesome roll away & completely locked! of course that just mean you loose more when the f'ckers take it ... but a GPS button isn't really that expensive).

I can send anyone the info regarding it if you need ...







nik-q1 said:


> Just got the email notice about the post. Not on here daily.
> 
> Total setup around $100. Cheaper than pelican case. Not water proof but water resistant. I don't see my case being submerged in water or anything. I luckily have a huge mechanics tool box at work ( also with foam cut outs and custom fit), But when Im traveling this is key. I travel back and forth from SD California to Vail Colorado. I think I have over $5k in gear in this thing so I dont think a $100 is a big deal. Ive done the knife roll, guncase, etc. and this I feel the most comfortable with for my top gear. When Im doing small jobs and traveling right now I use Jon's (JKI) small knife bag http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/padded-knife-case-extra-large.html .
> I think Im picking one of these up next time Im in LA at Mutual Trading company ( http://www.mtckitchen.com/p-426-nenohi-cylindrical-knife-bag.aspx .
> 
> Here is the breakdown on items and price for the dewalt knife case, god luck/godspeed/ganbatte
> 
> 
> Dewalt knife box-$50 http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-DS-150-Tough-System-Storage-Unit-DWST08201/203696495
> 
> Fast cap Kaizen Foam-$20 http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/Kaizen-Foam-p13435.htm
> 
> Fastcap double tape (speed tape) $20


----------



## entropic84

I use a leather knife roll made by a guy in Cali. who does beautiful work, though recently purchased an old vintage Kennedy tool box to just keep them at work. Moved too a tool box when I found myself collecting more knives than I actually use...but yeah, if you are carrying to and from everyday then spend a little extra cash and get a quality roll made that is going to last because a tool box is too heavy to be hauling around.


----------



## congarranza

I just made my own knife roll with elastic loops to hold I all together. I would post a picture, but I haven't figured out how to do that.


----------



## cheflarge

Here's a pic of chef's back pack mentioned earlier in thread. Additionally, a couple of 18" knife bags w/ "job specific" knives. I can carry about six of the 18" knife bags in a canvas duffle.


----------



## cheflarge

More specifically: three fold knife case that is an insert for the back pack.


----------



## jgraeff

I like the chefpak backpack


----------



## TurdMuffin

I use the trenchcoat method


----------



## King_Matt

I have a nice wusthof zip bag, but in alot of kitchens each chef gets his own draw with knife slots so you dont have to keep going in and out of your bag!


----------

